# Reflectology-GT2RS



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Now this isnt a true GT2RS but its a very very good likeness, it probably has more power than one as well, i was approached for this while i was down at my local Supercar Centre working on a few of there customer cars and the owner asked if I was particular in the way a car was cleaned, i think we all know the answer, so we were booked in.
































































So on with the wash process, wheels done with woollys and other brushes, along with my own wheel cleaner R-6IX, will show these pics this time, dont normally because I just like to crack on and save the picture taking for when it really counts.



















Once the wheels and arches were done it was time to crack on with the car itself, a quick pre foam wash with R-1NE and the brushes were out around window rubbers, wipers and tailgate.




























Now the valeter used for this does a very good job at washing the car and then applying protection, of some kind, it would have taken me hrs to remove this but luckily I have my own wax and LSP removal product so it was gone in a flash.

Just a few squirts of the thick concentrate gel on a wet panel.










Wiped on with a foam applicator, black side.










Leave to dwell for about 5 minutes and then rinse off thoroughly.



















It was then clayed with Supernatural Clay, fetching off black overspray.










At this point it was time to deal with the cleaning of the exhausts, when i say cleaning I dont mean the polishing part, I am making that bit so much easier by using the wax remover from earlier.










One blob










And a 50-50










And finally no effort needed leaving this ready for later polishing.










Finally getting it indoors for some serious work.














































From one extreme.










To the other.














































New polish used again with Scholl Pads pads, this is one hit.




























And as per, the Beluga Towel used for panel protection.










Carrying on









































































This was the worst area of the car and as 2 different camera sources were used i cant locate the during shots of this area unfortunately.



















Anyway with all the machine work done and having spent roughly 20 hrs to this point cleansing, correcting and reconditioning the paintwork it was time for the application of Polish Angel Cosmic, but here are a few pics prior to application and not forgetting the exhausts.



















Love this pic



















Exhausts polished with the scruff and the addition of my own metal polish R-4UR.



















Cosmic Time














































And now for outside pics.













































































































Thanks for looking and checking in on another Reflectology outing.​*


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Awesome car and great job :thumb:

Looks how it should now.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

wet as a wet thing! nice job russ


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

another piece of top class work

looks very wet and shiney...me likey


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

looking very good. Bet that thing flys!

Any plans on selling or letting us know what the wax remover stuff you used?

Francis


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great job looks stunning


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Fine job as per :thumb:


----------



## Short1e (Apr 5, 2009)

Lovely work. Seen this in the flesh too...


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Cracking job - stunning finish - the owner must have been over the moon.

:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks stunning


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

That is very red.
Now it color makes justice for car! Nice.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just WOW!!!


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely jubbly, great wet look, well done Russ.


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

awesome finish.....


----------



## 3dom (Oct 30, 2012)

Really interested in knowing about your own products.......will subscribe to this and check for updates :thumb: Great work.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## Walshe_ian (Apr 13, 2013)

Awesome job and also my dream car


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all th ecomments guys, appreciate it.



Short1e said:


> Lovely work. Seen this in the flesh too...


Yeah cheers Laura, unfortunately the owner, and I begrudge saying this but he has let not only his son wash it but A N Other valeter who has gone over it with SRP, now i have every faith in Barry's judgement towards who'm he uses so really the valeter should have listened to clear instructions passed on.

So i have no bearing on what it will look like now unfortunately, yeah the glasscoat will or should hold up but what methods are used who knows.

To say i am a bit miffed is an understatement.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Reflectology said:


> Thanks for all th ecomments guys, appreciate it.
> 
> Yeah cheers Laura, unfortunately the owner, and I begrudge saying this but he has let not only his son wash it but A N Other valeter who has gone over it with SRP, now i have every faith in Barry's judgement towards who'm he uses so really the valeter should have listened to clear instructions passed on.
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOO!!!!! Such a nice car and such a top job. Your heart must have sunk....


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Just out of interest, not being a GT2RS, what has he done to it to make it go like one? or is it a GT2 with a few cosmetic bits minus the carbon bonnet and brakes and non factory wheels etc? Or an earlier 997 Turbo with body kit? Love to know...


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Stunning work my man and a great write up too.

The red looks so deep, very impressive.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Porkypig said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!! Such a nice car and such a top job. Your heart must have sunk....


Just a bit but really is out of my hands now, not something i like to say but there you have it, i do think though if the owner spots something he will get in touch and it will get sorted at someone elses cost.



Porkypig said:


> Just out of interest, not being a GT2RS, what has he done to it to make it go like one? or is it a GT2 with a few cosmetic bits minus the carbon bonnet and brakes and non factory wheels etc? Or an earlier 997 Turbo with body kit? Love to know...


Its a Turbo, as for what he's done i have no idea, think the figures were 602bhp and just over 720nm, less bhp but more torque, dont quote me on these though but they arent far out.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Thnaks Russ. Still very cool car!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Nice Fake, no carbon bonnet, but Perfect :thumb: On my 'buy' list, real one :doublesho

Is it a Gen II Turbo?


----------



## Amused (Nov 22, 2009)

Faux GT2RS or not, nice cleanup. Lovely color scheme!


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Amused said:


> Faux GT2RS or not, nice cleanup. Lovely color scheme!


I'll translate color = colour ...


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Utterly beautiful. - stunning work Russ


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great write-up and presentation as always, informative tips and simple inventive ideas, many thanks that was fantastic.

John THt.


----------



## Andyuk911 (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks like a Wicked kit, about $25k dollars

http://www.wickedmotorworks.com/partdetails.php?partid=10149

Still a very niuce conversion :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

phil_m_rob said:


> Utterly beautiful. - stunning work Russ


And yours would look better after its paint.


----------



## bmerritt87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice looking Porka :thumb: good work


----------



## Lewis. (Feb 26, 2008)

Stunning. That red has come up beautifully! Top work.


----------



## phil_m_rob (May 8, 2011)

Reflectology said:


> And yours would look better after its paint.


Hey bud - just seen this reply as I don't come here too often anymore.

Went to a shop today for a quote so it's all happening - I hope to bring forward the date of taking the car to the shop but whatever happens I'll keep you in the loop! Cheers


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is utter sex. Brilliant.


----------



## Powr (Feb 5, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Kickass job on a kickass car !


----------

